
Is VR porn going to disrupt VR technology as it did with VCD,DVD and the internet? - imranshariar
Is VR porn going to disrupt VR technology as it did with VCD, DVD and the internet?
======
JhonLiner
Porn did not “disrupt” those media. Porn pushed those media into the
marketplace. Porn seekers have been early adopters of all of these media. It
remains to be seen if this will happen again with VR.
[https://goo.gl/ac4n9g](https://goo.gl/ac4n9g)

Many have deemed VR porn as the “killer app” that will drive the entire
virtual reality industry and push the technology to the mainstream. It is
still early, and difficult to confirm, whether or not this has happened, is
happening, or about to happen.

But, it is safe to say that two major changes need to happen in order for VR
porn to truly reach its full potential. First and foremost, the VR headset
technology needs to improve. Secondly, the content needs to be more diverse in
order to appeal to a wider audience.

------
sharemywin
If you have one of those $15-$25 headsets and don't know the answer, here's a
youtube video that should provide a close approximation to the answer for you.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ5jHZ_CS2g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ5jHZ_CS2g)

~~~
mtmail
(video link is not NSFW)

